# Free Doll House DXF pattern



## makecnc (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi Everyone i am new to this forum and am a CNC project designer with my wife Julie we desgn mostly Toys and doll house patterns etc for cutting on CNC machines we have our own website and a small CNC and toy building shop out back of our house on the indian river inlet in lower Delaware and we made this Free doll house Pattern to give away to people who are interested in the CNC hobby it can be cut on a small foot print machine. it comes in two scales both metric and imperial . it is a 3d puzzle type of project and is free to download .

we call it The little house by the bay

please enjoy it with our compliments










i have not yet posted ten posts so the forum will not let me give you the URL to the free files so you will need to vist our site to get it..makecnc.dot.com
i will return and update this with a direct link to the download page as soon as i reach the ten post requirement to be allowed to post links:happy:

just look to the left on our homepage and you will see free dollhouse on the menu

sorry about that folks

Best to you all Paul & Julie Campbell


----------



## makecnc (Jul 27, 2012)

hello everyone there will be a re release of this free doll house project in the next 24 hrs 
this is a major redo of the hosue and it has had much work done on it and now has a full color user guide. and has been beta tested
so is the same as all our paid for doll house products which is what i should have done out of the box.. my fault so please feel free to re download the files and guide and enjoy

i will post when its up and you can just use the same links as the original post

thanks for your patience


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you again.


----------



## makecnc (Jul 27, 2012)

Hello everyone the brand new versison of the little House by the Bay
is ready and you can find it here. this is now a full makecnc product and is free to download

link will fowllow when i reach ten posts thanks 






























thank you and enjoy


----------



## makecnc (Jul 27, 2012)

Just a quick note to let you all know the hosue has had some updates
to fix the engraving issue reported we just needed to mirror the parts
if you had it figured never mind but if not the files are now corrected so feel free to download again


----------



## makecnc (Jul 27, 2012)

*house updates*

Just a quick note to let you all know the hosue has had some updates
to fix the engraving issue reported we just needed to mirror the parts
if you had it figured never mind but if not the files are now corrected so feel free to download again


----------



## DJNPHOTO (Nov 6, 2011)

thanks for the pattern


----------



## arteologia (Nov 30, 2012)

Gracias por el patron amigo. Si tiene más material para puzzle 3d, se lo agradezco.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice pattern. Thanks.


----------



## GaryW (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm new here too, this must be somekind of omen.
I was just think about trying to make a dollhouse with my compucarve.
Without a sled I'm limited to 1/2" thinkness, is that to thick ?
I'll go to your site.
GaryW
Edgefield, SC


----------



## shrivant (Apr 26, 2014)

hi


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

thx for the pattern...


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*the download*

it might just be me .but how does one download this file and i did go to the site but there are no free downloads
Can someone post a link to the download


----------



## i_greeff (May 2, 2014)

Great house -thanks for sharing


----------



## RiffRaff (May 3, 2014)

Hi all

checked your site and found a link to a free house plan, different to the one listed but looks great

makecnc.com/browse-store/premium-patterns/buildings/houses/

less than 10 posts so unable to add URL but should be able to cut and past

still setting up my router, will post picks when I get house done

cheers Riff


----------



## javiersibila (Dec 22, 2014)

Gracias por los planos


----------



## slavatarion (Jan 6, 2015)

*free dollhouse plan for texcel router vcarve pro 7.0*

looking for aa dollhouse plan


----------



## slavatarion (Jan 6, 2015)

*how can i download a pattern?*

how can i download a pattern for doll house? 
many thanks


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

http://www.makecnc.com/welcome.php is the site no more free plans though


----------



## Raven13 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi,
I am new to this forum and CNC routing but am excited that there are generous and talented people like you that are willing to share your work.

thanks again
Jeff


----------



## downsesbrian (Jan 16, 2015)

Do you have the DXF files for the doll house?


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

awesome, thanks for the pattern. gorgeous... I have to many grand daughters to ignore this. Looking forward to seeing your URL.


----------



## naijin (May 4, 2014)

Great Add, had a look at the site but could not find any free plans for the doll house, could this be hoax to try and get people to browse the sight?

Regards
naijin


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

The original post was over 2 years ago, perhaps they no longer offer it.


----------



## Dukie94 (Feb 5, 2015)

*CAD programming*

Hello Everyone,
I purchased a QC1325 cnc router from China. I have a lot of mechanical skills but not much in cad programming. Could use a little help!
Thank you,
Philip


----------



## Crosetti (Mar 21, 2013)

Help in just CAD design, or understanding the whole process - cad to cam to toolpath to machine?


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

I wish they still offered the free dollhouse plans. Their prices seem very fair, however. I always prefer to try a free sample before buying.


----------



## sgaraganis (Apr 30, 2015)

thanks


----------



## eddy197402 (Dec 2, 2015)

Como posso baixar esse arquivo?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

very nice..
thank you..


----------



## essourimed (Mar 19, 2017)

hi
is it possible to have the plans 
thx


----------



## dreamtasarim (Sep 13, 2017)

thanks for this


----------



## Somchai Jaidee (Nov 13, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Went through your different plans. Nice stuff, but I don't see a download for the 'house on the bay'. I would like to try one before I get real involved in it.
Thanks- Cary


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

2muchsanding said:


> Went through your different plans. Nice stuff, but I don't see a download for the 'house on the bay'. I would like to try one before I get real involved in it.
> Thanks- Cary


Not 'house on the bay' but a free doll house none the less.

Just add the www.

makecnc.com/berea-contrast-house.php


----------



## john.radiora2 (Nov 25, 2018)

*Dollhouse plans*

I have dollhouse plans, email me for download


----------



## john.radiora2 (Nov 25, 2018)

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1nt6b8R5L5uqX5n9rMKcDSydW2pSAbtOI?usp=sharing

my dollhouse plans


----------

